# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)

*During your woodworking career, have you faced adversity? And how did you overcome it?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the Doc and the wood spinner too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2019)

Well I wouldn't call my wood working a career. It's just a fun hobby for me.
Adversity was a miserable controlling ex wife.
I overcame that by leaving the b.... and getting a divorce. Now my shop is even better and no one tells me what I can or cant buy. I can work in my shop whenever I want and do what I want. The new girlfriend of 3 years loves what I do and encourages it. 
Adversity solved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Karl_99 (May 5, 2019)

The only adversity I have had to overcome was getting my wife to understand that those packages in the mail were profitable! She accepts what I do, but does not get involved with it - I think it's a win-win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2019)

My adversity is box making. I really want to make some but fear the process. I am hoping to meet someone some day who will teach me. Videos haven’t helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (May 5, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> My adversity is box making. I really want to make some but fear the process. I am hoping to meet someone some day who will teach me. Videos haven’t helped.


Some things are meant not to be

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 5, 2019)

What happened to week 19?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> What happened to week 19?


Dag nabbit....I did it again, didn't I?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)

There. I switched on the time machine. Back to the present. Heh heh heh.

Thanks @Herb G.


----------



## David Hill (May 5, 2019)

Well...... yes and no.
Nothing like having an injury or other life changing event like some of y’all have had or are having.
My more mundane problems have been material failure ( having commissioned things _blow up_), machinery failures (though none since my last upgrades a while back), and that TIME thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2019)

I threatened her with a divorce


----------

